# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Vermoeidheid

## Enflamis1

Hallo,

Ik heb het probleem dat ik de hele dag duf/moe ben, waardoor ik geen energie heb en nergens maar dan ook nergens zin in heb

Allereerst kan ik niet uit bed komen
's ochtends zet ik de wekker een uur (!) voordat ik er uit moet en laat ik hem om de 5 minuten afgaan
Ik stel ik het uit bed gaan tot de laatste moment uit waardoor er geen tijd meer overblijft om te douchen of ontbijten

Als ik dan eenmaal op school kom is mijn eerste gedachte dan ook wanneer ik mijn bed weer kan induiken
Vervolgens ben ik soms zo moe dat ik mijn ogen amper open kan houden, dit is zo meestal rond 11 of 12 uur
Daarna gaat het wel weer

Als ik dan eenmaal thuis ben ben ik al uitgeput van het naar school gaan en heb ik geen zin meer in huiswerk of wat dan ook
Als ik dan eenmaal gegeten heb duik ik dan ook meestal mijn bed weer in en slaap ik vervolgens de hele middag
Soms doe ik dit 's avonds maar dan wordt ik om 10 uur wakker en dan moet ik alweer slapen wat dan niet lukt
Dit levert mij geen extra energie op, want ik wordt er alleen maar brakker van

Ik ga nooit later dan 11 a 12 uur op bed, maar als ik dan op bed lig kan het soms wel even duren voordat ik daadwerkelijk slaap
Ik heb al geprobeerd eerder op bed te gaan maar ook dit werkt niet

Mijn vraag aan jullie is of dit normaal is en of er eventueel iets aan te doen valt?

Mvg,
Enflamis

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Enflamis,

Ik las in een andere post dat je depressief bent, daarmee hangt moeheid samen.
Wat ik zou doen is bloed laten prikken, misschien is er nog iets anders aan de hand bv vitamine tekort en een gesprek met je huisarts kan ook geen kwaad.
In mijn leven gebeurd ook altijd wat en ik was steeds moe en futloos, mijn huisarts dacht depressie en wou me gelijk anti-depressiva voorschrijven, maar ik eiste een bloed onderzoek en bleek dat ik bloedarmoede had en nu neem ik extra supplementen in en voel ik me niet meer zo moe en futloos.
Verder kan je misschien ontspanningsoefeningen doen of een avondwandeling zodat je minder gaat nadenken als je in je bed ligt en dus eerder in slaap valt.
Met iemand praten over wat jou wakker houd kan ook erg fijn zijn en helpen.
Veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Enflamis1

> Hallo Enflamis,
> 
> Ik las in een andere post dat je depressief bent, daarmee hangt moeheid samen.
> Wat ik zou doen is bloed laten prikken, misschien is er nog iets anders aan de hand bv vitamine tekort en een gesprek met je huisarts kan ook geen kwaad.
> In mijn leven gebeurd ook altijd wat en ik was steeds moe en futloos, mijn huisarts dacht depressie en wou me gelijk anti-depressiva voorschrijven, maar ik eiste een bloed onderzoek en bleek dat ik bloedarmoede had en nu neem ik extra supplementen in en voel ik me niet meer zo moe en futloos.
> Verder kan je misschien ontspanningsoefeningen doen of een avondwandeling zodat je minder gaat nadenken als je in je bed ligt en dus eerder in slaap valt.
> Met iemand praten over wat jou wakker houd kan ook erg fijn zijn en helpen.
> Veel sterkte!
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss


Bedankt voor je reactie!
Het zou idd kunnen zijn dat het allemaal met elkaar samenhangt, wat ik al vreesde. Het beste zou misschien toch zijn om een bezoekje aan de huisarts te brengen, waarbij ik ook zeker mijn bloed zal laten testen. Wie weet wat daar allemaal naar voren komt.

Groet, Enflamis

----------


## mich73

Hallo,

Ik ben ontzettend moe en werk voltijds en ben 36 jaar en heb geen kinderen..
2weken geleden heb ik een blaasontsteking gehad en ben deze week terug naar dokter geweest en bacterien waren weg.
Deze week hadden we vergadering en was al zo moe en na de vergadering was ik bekaf en ben ik knikkebollend naar huis gereden.
Ik blijf heel moe,ben prikkelbaar en emotioneel.
Moet me echt overal wakker houden. Wat raad je me aan?

----------


## Agnes574

Mich73,

Laat je bloed 's testen op eventuele tekorten?
Sterkte en succes!!

Ag

----------


## plexa

Beste Enflamis,

Vermoeidheid kan verschillende oorzaken hebben. Te kort aan vitamines, mineralen, slaap, noem maar op.

Als ik uw verhaal een beetje goed gelezen heb dan maak ik er wel uit op dat u eigenlijk niet goed diep slaapt dus komt het lichaam niet tot rust.

Misschien klint het raar maar u zou aloe vera gel kunnen proberen. Mijn klanten zijn er erg tevreden over. 
U kan mij een mailtje sturen, dan kan ik u persoonlijk advies geven.

----------


## mich73

Beste,

Bedankt voor de info en kan het zeker uitproberen.
Ik dacht eraan om een afspraak te maken bij een osteopaat.
Ben de laatste tijd heel gespannen en prikkelbaar,..

Groetjes

----------


## MissMolly

Ga niet klakkeloos een of ander zelfzorgprodukt slikken!!!!!
Ga naar je dokter, laat je goed controleren op tekorten aan vitamines en mineralen, en slik wat je werkelijk nodig hebt. Van een heleboel vitamines en mineralen kan je ook te veel krijgen, en sommige mensen nemen bepaalde stoffen door een stoornis niet uit hun voeding op. Dan kan je slikken wat je wilt, maar dat helpt geen zier, daarmee spek je alleen de portemonne van de verkopers van zelfzorgprodukten.

Als je geen tekorten hebt, en je slapeloosheid is niet het gevolg van stress of depressie, laat je desnoods doorverwijzen naar een slaapdeskundige om een gezond slaapregime te krijgen. Is er wel sprake van stress of depressie, dan is DAT wat aangepakt moet worden. Daarbij moet je ook beseffen dat depressie ook veroorzaakt of versterkt kan worden door tekorten, bijvoorbeeld door een vitamine D tekort (was bij mij het geval).

En begin in elk geval zelf je slaapritme aan te pakken.
's Middags of 's avonds gaan slapen is uit den boze, net als een uur voor je op moeteen wekker zetten en die elke 5 minuten af laten gaan. 
Zo krijg je nooit een goede nachtrust.

Als je 's middags of 's avonds gaat liggen pitten is het logisch dat je 's nachts niet in slaap komt, en dat je brak wakker wordt. Je moet juist zorgen dat je gezond moe en soezerig bent als je naar bed moet, niet dat je dan eigenlijk net weer een paar uur wakker bent.

Als je compleet doodmoe thuiskomt, zorg dan dat je wat frisse lucht krijgt, daar kikker je weer een beetje van op, en frisse lucht is ook heel heilzaam voor een gezonde slaap.
Ga geen spannende of inspannende dingen doen kort voor bedtijd, maar zorg voor een ontspannen sfeer, gedempt licht, neem een bad of douche, of ga eens naar de sauna.
Drink niet te veel alcohol, want daar slaap je juist minder goed van. Je gaat misschien knock out, maar je rust er niet van uit, en je lijf werkt zich de hele nacht kapot om die afvalstoffen af te voeren.

Ga dus niet voor de tv liggen pitten, maar maak een wandeling, laat de hond uit of ga sporten. En ga dan op tijd naar bed, lekker gedouched.

Het zal misschien niet meteen werken, maar als je het volhoudt, krijg je in ieder geval weer een behoorlijk dag- en nachtritme, want als je op verkeerde tijden gaat slapen weet je lijf echt niet meer wanneer het nu moet slapen, met als gevolg slapeloosheid.

Kan je nog steeds niet slapen, dan kan je eens aan je huisarts vragen of je melatonine kan krijgen. Bij de drogist zijn pilletjes te koop van 0,1 mg, maar als je echt moeite hebt met inslapen en doorslapen heb je 3 tot 5 mg nodig.

En probeer jezelf niet op te fokken dat je MOET slapen, want dan slaap je juist echt niet meer. Val je niet in slaap, leg je daar dan maar bij neer (wat kan je anders doen, eigenlijk) en ga aan iets leuks denken. Als je je partner daarmee niet stoort, zet dan heel zacht een lekker relaxed muziekje op, of lees een boek. Geen spannend ding waar je wakker van wordt, maar iets ontspannends of vertederends, iets waarvan je wel zou willen dromen......

En het is gek, maar tegen de tijd dat ik slaap voor die nacht heb afgeschreven, en me erbij neergelegd heb dat ik de volgende dag dus kotsmisselijk ben van moeheid, val ik vaak binnen 5 minuten in slaap.
Op het moment dat ik denk: dit wordt hem echt niet meer, vannacht, gaat er ergens in mijn onderbewuste een knop om, en gaat het lichtje uit.

----------


## MissMolly

> Ben de laatste tijd heel gespannen en prikkelbaar,..
> 
> Groetjes


Was je al gespannen en prikkelbaar, en slaap je daarom minder goed, of ben je gespannen en prikkelbaar puur als gevolg van oververmoeidheid?

Beide is namelijk mogelijk.
Kip en ei verhaal......

----------


## gethealthy

mensen dit klopt inderdaad,

vermoeidheid kan te maken hebben met lange periode niet goed eten ( eten met weinig voedingswaarde)


ik gebruik sinds kort enkele produktjes, die zijn 100% natuurlijk
bvb genio en kineto, goed voor natural mind balance en energie, beetje zoals redbull, maar beter van smaak en 100%gezond

en immune ( op basis van algen)
meer dan 4000 vitaalstoffen, wist je dat in voeding tot 90% MINDER vitaalstoffen zitten dan eigenlijk zou moeten?

Wil je méér weten; stuur me een PM of mail!

greetz,

Dirk

----------


## MissMolly

Als je slecht slaapt of je ongezond voelt door ongezond eten, lijkt het mij veel verstandiger om eerst eens gewoon gezonder te gaan leven.
Ongezond eten en dan pillen slikken om dat te compenseren is de omgekeerde wereld, dan houd je jezelf voor de gek.

En voor je iets gaat slikken: als je gedurende langere tijd klachten hebt, slecht slaapt of gewoon niet fit bent, ga dan naar de dokter en laat uitzoeken wat er aan de hand is en als er inderdaad sprake is van een tekort aan voedingsstoffen, WAAR je dan precies een tekort aan hebt. 
Ga niet zomaar zelf dokteren.
Voor hetzelfde geld heb je het een of ander onder de leden.

----------

